# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Nje histori e trishtushme ne gjuhen Angleze!

## Arbresha

Jenny was so happy about the house they had found. For
once in her life 'twas on the right side of town. She
unpacked her things with such great ease. As she
watched her new curtains blow in the breeze. How
wonderful it was to have her own room. School would be
starting; she'd have friends over soon. There'd be
sleep-overs, and parties; she was so happy It's just
the way she wanted her life to be. On the first day of
school, everything went great. She made new friends
and even got a date! She thought, "I want to be
popular and I'm going to be, Because I just got a date
with the star of the team!" To be known in this school
you had to have clout, And dating this guy would sure
help her out. There was only one problem stopping her
fate. Her parents had said she was too young to date.
"Well I just won't tell them the entire truth. They
won't know the difference; what's there to lose?"
Jenny asked to stay with her friends that night. Her
parents frowned but said, "All right." Excited, she
got ready for the big event But as she rushed around
like she had no sense, She began to feel guilty about
all the lies, But what's a pizza, a party, and a
moonlight ride? Well the pizza was good, and the party
was great, But the moonlight ride would have to wait.
For Dan was half drunk by this time. But he kissed her
and said that he was just fine. Then the room filled
with smoked and Dan took a puff. Jenny couldn't
believe he was smoking that stuff. Now Dan was ready
to ride to the point But only after he'd smoked
another joint. They jumped in the car for the
moonlight ride, Not thinking that he was too drunk to
drive. They finally made it to the point at last, And
Dan started trying to make a pass. A pass is not what
Jenny wanted at all (and by a pass, I don't mean
playing football.) "Perhaps my parents were
right....maybe I am too young. Boy, how could I ever,
ever be so dumb." With all of her might, she pushed
Dan away: "Please take me home, I don't want to stay."
Dan cranked up the engine and floored the gas. In a
matter of seconds they were going too fast. As Dan
drove on in a fit of wild anger, Jenny knew that her
life was in danger. She begged and pleaded for him to
slow down, But he just got faster as they neared the
town. "Just let me get home! I'll confess that I lied.
I really went out for a moonlight ride." Then all of a
sudden, she saw a big flash. "Oh God, Please help us!
We're going to crash!" She doesn't remember the force
of impact. Just that everything all of a sudden went
black. She felt someone remove her from the twisted
rubble, And heard, "call an ambulance! These kids are
in trouble! Voices she heard...a few words at best.
But she knew there were two cars involved in the
wreck. Then wondered to herself if Dan was all right,
And if the people in the other car was alive. She
awoke in the hospital to faces so sad. "You've been in
a wreck and it looks pretty bad." These voices echoed
inside her head, As they gently told her that Dan was
dead. They said "Jenny, we've done all we can do. But
it looks as if we'll lose you too." "But the people in
the other car!?" Jenny cried. "We're sorry, Jenny,
they also died." Jenny prayed, "God, forgive me for
what I've done I only wanted to have just one night of
fun." "Tell those people's family, I've made their
lives dim, And wish I could return their families to
them." "Tell Mom and Dad I'm sorry I lied, And that
it's my fault so many have died. Oh, nurse, won't you
please tell them that for me?" The nurse just stood
there-she never agreed. But took Jenny's hand with
tears in her eyes. And a few moments later Jenny died.
A man asked the nurse, "Why didn't you do your best To
bid that girl her one last request?" She looked at the
man with eyes so sad. "Because the people in the other
car were her mom and dad." 

Hope u liked it!
With Respect,

----------


## altin 1976

Kjo histori eshte nje nga me te bukurat qe kam lexuat .Tregimi ne te vertete tregon cfare ndodh shpesh ne vendin ku une jetoj ne moment(england).Ne momentin qe fillova ta lexoj nje buzeeqeshje perfshiu buzet e mia.Tregimi eshte ndertuar me nje lirike qe te ben te qeshesh gjate gjithe kohes edhe pse fundi mbaron me tragjedi.
                                 ju faleminderit shume qe postuat kete histori(it made my day)
                                                                      me respect  nga ALTINI

                                                                                     TO:Arberesha.

----------

